# New Pac Man Frog..need A Little Help



## ballpython2 (Oct 14, 2007)

OK SO I JUST GOT A NEW PAC - MAN FROG, THE ONLY THING I NEED ON IS  HOW OFTEN TO FEED AND CAN THE SUBSTRATE BE MUDDY? WHAT EXACTLY PAC -MAN SPECIES DO I HAVE? DO THESE GUYS EAT ROACHES TOO?  IS HUMIDITY GOOD FOR PAC MAN FROGS?

ANY MORE INFORMATION THAT ANYONE WANTS TO GIVE WOULD BE GREAT THANKS.


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 14, 2007)

I suggest that next time you get an animal you do a little research first, and don't have a million questions once you own it anyway...

I keep my 4"+ pac-man in a ten gallon, its a bit small, but I just don't have the room for any thing else right now. His setup has peat moss sloping up the back side of the tank, so that the front has about 3" depth and the back has about 6"depth. On the shallower side, a glazed waterdish is sunk into the peat. On one end there is a heat mat, and above him he has full spectrum lighting, but no heat lamp. These frogs are living black holes and will eat anything that moves (even your hand) so yes roaches are fine. Hope this helps ~ Rex


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Oct 14, 2007)

They don't need much room at all. They're ambush predators and really only move when they have to poop. They're really easy to keep. I prefer a 2 and a half gallon for juvies and a 5 gallon for adults and a 10 for when it reaches it's maximum size that I've seen upwards of 10 inches in diameter. I would also consider damp moss a substrate with a bowl big enough to soak in, and you may want to consider a small UTH stuck to the inside back wall since winter is coming up. As far as feeding them, they will need their food dusted with a calcium supplement or else their bones will become soft and bendable as they mature. They will pretty much eat anything that will fit in their mouths. Crickets, super worms, roaches, pinkies, mice, and rats as it gets older. The only other advice I can give is be prepared to do a lot of spot cleaning and watch out cuz this thing's gonne be the size of a cantaloupe before you even know it.


----------



## Bothrops (Oct 14, 2007)

BTW, that looks like a _Ceratophrys cranwelli_ to me.


----------



## Jmugleston (Oct 15, 2007)

*Right on the species.*

Yeah it's looks to be a cranwelli.


----------



## ballpython2 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help..IS humidity bad for them?


----------



## Bothrops (Oct 15, 2007)

ballpython2 said:


> Thanks everyone for your help..IS humidity bad for them?


No, on the contrary, I've found C. cranwelli in their natural habitat, they can be found near small lakes, in a very humid habitat, although I've found some in the sides of the route.
I've kept some C. cranwelli and C. ornata in the past, with 90%-100% humidity. I think it's the best for them, and I know a lot of people who keeps them and breeds them in that condition.
They live buried, so put a good amount of humid peat moss and it'll dig almost immediately.

Cheers!
Bothrops


----------



## CustomNature (Oct 15, 2007)

Interestingly enough, I never thought of pac-man frogs to be an insect, nor an other invertebrates.  :?


----------



## ballpython2 (Oct 15, 2007)

HoldThePickle said:


> Interestingly enough, I never thought of pac-man frogs to be an insect, nor an other invertebrates.  :?


Yea, i thought this was the wrong one but i was gettin to impatient too find the proper one....so oh well here it is...if they wanna move it then they can move it...Thanks to all the people who ignored my OBVIOUS mistake and just answered the question appreciate it.


----------

